# Looking for Female Maltese Puppy



## Alibrowneyed (Jul 13, 2021)

I am looking for a female Maltese puppy. I live in RI, but I am willing to travel by car. Please let me know if anyone has any leads. I am wondering cost and process.

Thanks!


----------



## iluvmyfurbaby (May 19, 2021)

Hello there. I found my beautiful baby by looking on the AKC breeders list. They have one for most states so you can see which ones you would like to try or how far you are willing to travel. Good luck!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Alibrowneyed said:


> I am looking for a female Maltese puppy. I live in RI, but I am willing to travel by car. Please let me know if anyone has any leads. I am wondering cost and process.
> 
> Thanks!


I would look into Melitica maltese. Her dogs are gorgeous! As far as I know, she is one of the only few who are considered a reputable breeder in the New England, RI,, Connecticut, NH areas. There is also Cynthia Fern-King out of Agawan, Mass who is also very reputable.
There are tons of BYB who will tell you anything and everything you want to hear to make a sale(to profit only) and not for the betterment of the breed in Mass and New Hampshire, so be very careful on your decision to adopt.









Melitica Maltese - Puppies For Sale


Melitica Maltese Has Puppies For Sale On AKC PuppyFinder




marketplace.akc.org


----------

